# Granberg Break-N-Mend Portable Chain Breaker/Spinner



## BigE (Feb 12, 2010)

Anybody use the Granberg Break-N-Mend Portable Chain Breaker/Spinner?
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=46605&catID=10175

Any opinions on it?

My guess is that it is probably harder to use than a regular spinner / breaker, but at less than half the cost of the two.

I don't plan on using one very often. The local Stihl shop only charges a couple / three bucks to break / spin a loop, but its also $5 in gas to get there, plus the time. And, they aren't open on Sundays, which is always when you need it.

Should I just go for the $105 combo? 
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=SBC&catID=10179

It would honestly take me quite a few years to break even on the $105 one. (15 chains)

-Steve


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 12, 2010)

If you have a solid workbench and a heavy flat plate of steel I would just get a punch and anvil. Eight bucks or so. Mine has lasted over twenty years and has broke a lot of chain. A bench or angle grinder makes it easier, but is not necessary. A small ballpien hammer will work for peening over the rivet heads. You can do it easily once you get set up.
I have a GB break and mend but dont use it.


----------



## BigE (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, John.

I wondered about that. Just take a piece of solid steel, drill a hole in it, and hold the chain over the hole. 

Hmmm, just thinking out loud, I could probably rig up something to use my 6" bench vise + a piece of hardened rod as a breaker, and probably use it to spin some back together as well, then peening over as you indicated.

Obviously I've never done this before, although I have done similar with bicycle chain. Am I going to need new rivets and links each time?


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes I would buy new presets, get extras. I would also buy the breaker (punch and anvil). You could make something but it would be worth the ten bucks. I just looked up the price.
That will take care of breaking the chain. Use the new presets to put it togeather and make loops. You don't need to spin the rivet heads, you can peen them over and it is the same.


----------



## curmudgeon (Feb 13, 2010)

Have one.When I want to break a chain I'll grind some,but not all of the rivet head off. goes easier on the tool.When you spin a new rivet put a drop of oil on head.Not a production tool ,but does a nice job.It will spin a factory looking rivet.


----------



## Saw Bones (Feb 13, 2010)

BigE said:


> Anybody use the Granberg Break-N-Mend Portable Chain Breaker/Spinner?
> http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=46605&catID=10175
> 
> Any opinions on it?
> ...




I had one and it broke the first time I tried to use it. Some may have good luck with it, but to me it was useless. I didn't like springing the $100 for a good one, as I don't use it much. But when Ineed it it works. To me it was worth it. May not be for you.


----------



## BigE (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

I think for now I'll go the punch and anvil route. If that doesn't work out too well, I've always got a spare punch and anvil for the good breaker!


----------

